# Mercury Pacemaker – With Trainlight(?)



## MrAustralia (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi CABE,

I scored this one recently, it appears to be a pretty solid Mercury Pacemaker.

I’ve not owned on of these before, and at first thought that the light was just a “Rollfast” add on, but after digging a little deeper (on the CABE of course), found out that it appears to be the uncommon Mercury train light?

The good - Amazingly, the shroud looks to be in really solid condition (albeit with some paint loss).  The frame, fenders and rack are also in really good shape, do these look to be original paint?  The train light also looks to be in pretty good condition.  Plus, it still has the dropstand. Bonus.

The bad – its missing the tank (damn!), the chainguard as well as the seat, plus the handlebars and stem appear to be incorrect.

Keen to hear what the wise minds on the CABE think as well as the Mercury Pacemaker fans!  Is it original paint?  Are there any other incorrect parts? How hard are the chain guards to find? And can someone give it a manufacturing date based on the serial number?

Either way, it looks to be a cool bike in the making!

Thanks

MrA


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 16, 2020)

These bikes where built weird
I had a western flyer / pace maker org
With headlight lens but the tank was not cut out for lights and it had a front loader head light on the fender


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2020)

@kreika


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks odd , does it get in the way when you steer ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven’t seen him on here lately but @npence might be able to shed some light on this one. Also do a search because there is a Pacemaker thread as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 16, 2020)

Found a ad , but never seen one


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a better pic of this bike somewhere but see post #21 of this thread. V/r Shawn








						1941 Mercury Pacemaker Very Rare Fender light Found | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I bought this Mercury pacemaker over a year ago. when I got it I noticed there was a lot of Holes drilled in the front fender and thought that was strange because I have only seen them with the front load Torpedo Light or the Mercury, western flyer fender ornament. so I did some research and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2020)

I took these at 2016 Ann Arbor...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 16, 2020)

Saw this bike up for auction. Nice score. Must have been crazy fast shipping for you to have it already !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2020)

I was the first bidder on this! I so wanted to snag it, but another bike I've been lusting over became available. Nice score!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 17, 2020)

Congratulations on a killer score !!!!!!!


----------



## MrAustralia (Nov 18, 2020)

Does anyone think its original paint??

The paint on the rack especially looks to almost too good?

Anyone got a tank/guard  

Thanks all for the input.

Cheers

MrA


----------



## kreika (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello. Great score! MF serial is 1941. Which is the first year this light was on a Pacemaker. Never seen a 1942 with one but it is possible.  Very rare! It looks like original paint to me. Usually the fenders should match the color of the bike..... Chainguard should be relatively easy to find. The tank may take more time. Good luck!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2020)

Are those fenders OG paint or is there something underneath?


----------



## MrAustralia (Nov 23, 2020)

The paint on the fenders looks original, no other colour underneath.

The ad on post #6 of this thread shows the bike with a dark blue frame and pale blue fenders/tank/guard.

Im thinking this may have been a similar paint scheme but obviously with dark reds/pale reds?

Thoughts??


----------



## surfacedoctor (Nov 23, 2020)

I think I have the chain guard you need. Will send a pic tomorro.


----------

